# Nintendo DS Developement - Lernen von fast 0 ?



## Andreas Späth (24. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen Freunde des Semikolon.

Ich hab seit heute einen DS hier rumliegen, ja rumliegen.. der macht nix.

Nun hab ich gesehen dass es ja (legal zu erwerben) einiges an Hardware gibt um Homebrew Software darauf laufen zu lassen. Dass den DS auch als MP3 Player und Fotoanguckgerät nutzbar macht, gut da mein MP3 Player gerade den Geist aufgibt 

Jetzt hab ich mir so ein Teil mal bestellt, und frage mich nun wie ich dafür nun selbst Anwendungen entwickeln könnte.
Ich hab schon in wenig "rumgelesen" im Internet, die meisten Tutorials scheinen sich aber an Leute zu richten die bereits "Programmieren können".
Meine Kentnisse sind aber auserhalb von PHP & MySQL so wie ein bischen scripten in C# ziemlich auf dem Nullstand.

Kennt Jemand eine gute Seite welche mich etwas langsamer an das Thema heranführt?
Ich habe nichts dagegen mit Hello World anzufangen.

Das Einzige was ich bisher mit Sicherheit weis ist dass der DS eine ARM9 CPU ( genau wie mein NAT System fällt mir da auf) hat.
Anscheinend ist auch eine ARM7 CPU vorhanden als zweiter Prozessor.

Das wars aber auch schon.

Ich weis nichtmal welche Programmiersprache ich da nun nutzen soll.
Gibt es IDEs oder ähnliches speziell für den DS ?

Bin gerne Bereit zu lernen, aber ich brauch irgendwie einen kleinen Schubs (Tritt in den Hintern...) in die richtige Richtung.
Englisch ist kein Problem, solange man auf den Seiten nicht nur Code an den Kopf geworfen bekommt (da lernt man doch nichts bei..).

Aber bitte keine Bücher, ich hab gerade mein Letztes Geld in Zubehör für das Gerät investiert 

Freue mich über jede Hilfe.


----------



## Nongs (24. Juli 2008)

Hi,
für Homebrew-Entwicklung wird meistens das DevKitPro verwendet. Dieses gibt es als Windows/Linux Version und beinhaltet Libaries für verschiedene Chips/Plattformen (DevKitPSP -> PSP;DevKitARM -> NDS).
Ausserdem wäre da noch die PAlib plus einem sehr nett übersetzten Tutorial ("Hello World"  wird auch durchgenommen).

Gruß
Nongs


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Juli 2008)

Dankeschön, das sind doch schonmal zwei Links mit denen ich etwas anfangen kann


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann man Linux auf dem NDS installieren.

Hab deshalb auch schon bei meinen Stiefkindern angemeldet dass ich das Ding haben will wenn die's in ein paar Jahren nicht mehr brauchen.


----------

